# Aquanut 90 gallon build



## Aquanut (Mar 18, 2012)

I am in the process of building a 90 gallon system, I have the tank and light. I am in the process of building the stand and canopy myself. It's taking a little time, because I am limited to working on it a few hours during the weekend. The stand and canopy are getting close almost ready for stain need some trim work and sanding. I still need to figure out the filtration, I think I am going with a canister, and also need to figure out the substrate. I am pretty sure I am going with a chiclid tank, love the colors. I have a couple of progress pics I will try and get on soon. If any of you guys have any suggestions I am all ears now is the time, I can just about change up anything!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looking forward to pics


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Since I assume you won't have plants, I would suggest moderate lighting somewhere in the low medium category. Will make it much easier to keep away algae. Definitely get a canister. IMO, HOB type filters have stretched their effectiveness beyond 75g regardless of how much water they can turnover in a hour. They just can't house as much bio-media as a canister can and you'll want lots of that.


----------



## Aquanut (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice jrman, that is the way I was leaning I really haven't been a fan of the HOB filters, I am surely going with the canister, now I just have to pin it down to which one. Still a little bit from needing to make that decision, I am still working on the stand and canopy I got interrupted for a bit but hopefully back on it soon.


----------



## Aquanut (Mar 18, 2012)

Well I am getting close. The stand and canopy are complete. I am working on installing the T5 HO lighting. Have a new Canister filter. So far about 50lbs of rock, and I am going to use Puca shells for the substrate. Need clear tubing to hide my air lines and then I think we will be up and running with water. I have taken some pictures but I think they are to large to post Have to work on that.


----------

